
How Do I Get Popular on YouTube Without Talent?  - nickb
http://willvideoforfood.com/2008/01/04/how-to-become-popular-on-youtube-without-any-talent-active-version/
======
pg
He can't be much of an expert on viral spread if he puts his message in a PDF.

------
Tichy
Interesting enough book, but I must admit, I was surprised at the low quality
of most of the popular videos and YouTubers he links from the "book". Are
these people making any money out of their YouTube fame? I guess with a little
dedication (produce content in regular intervals), you can still get quite far
on YouTube.

I feel reminded of "seeing faces on TV in the morning might help against
depression":
[http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2007...](http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~cook/movabletype/archives/2007/02/watching_faces.html)

Basically the guy found out that seeing talking faces in the morning lifts his
mood. Perhaps that is all there is to the YouTube blogging phenomenon: people
have a need to see talking faces, no matter what the faces actually say.

------
hhm
I'm surprised... I thought this was something very low and dumb, but the text
actually makes sense and can be useful for those wanting to promote their
projects in video. Not the best link ever, but an interesting enough link.

